# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  Exposição de Fotografia subaquatica

## Paulo Serrano

Olá a todos os companheiros Aquáriofilos
Venho aqui divulgar uma exposição de fotografia, intitulada "Planeta Agua" de um amigo meu Luis Mendes, que estará patente no centro de saude dos Marrares, (Leiria), com o seguinte horário de 07a 31 de Março de 2009 de seg. a sex. das 8h às 20h e sáb. e dom. das 9h as 14h.
Vale a pena ver pois tem fotos com muito boa qualidade, e de vários habitats.
Um abraço

----------


## Paulo Serrano



----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Paulo, tenho de ir espreitar...

----------

